# My first stab at bacon!



## poolecw (Jul 24, 2018)

First, thanks to this forum for being a tremendous  resource.

I have always wanted to cold smoke my own bacon and when I stumbled upon a whole pork belly at Costco,  I knew the time was now.

For convenience (and to establish a baseline for future receipe trials) I simply used Hi Mountain buckboard bacon cure.

The belly ended up curing for 14 days because I had family in town that prevented me from working with it on day 10.

After the cure, I rinsed, soaked for 2 hours, then did a fry test.

I then let it rest 24 hours uncovered in the frig.

Next was the smoke. This had to be the most frustrating step.  I used hickory pellets in an AMNSP inside a 40" MES.  The plan was to smoke it starting at 7am before heading to work and to let it go until 7pm.  So, I come home from work at noon to check on it only to find the AMNSP had stopped smoking about at the first turn in the maze .  So, I refilled and tried again.  Got home from work at 5pm only to find it stopped smoking about 2 inches into the burn.

Long story short. I continue lighting and relighting the AMNSP for the next 12 hours (through the night). At 7am this morning, I gave up and removed the bacon and put I to the frig for a 24 hour rest.

I can only hope the bellies got enough smoke.   I am going to have to work getting the AMNSP to work properly.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 24, 2018)

That bacon looks fantastic! I too am hoping to start making my own soon but I cant seem to get a belly around here. Guess I am just going to have to stay on Costco. Only other problem I have is I don't have a slicer and not sure how well hand cutting all that would turn out.

Points for sure on the bacon!


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 24, 2018)

I think it looks good too . I don't go less than 14 days on the cure , I 'm guessing the kit said 10 days ? 
Tried to hand slice the first bacon I made ,,, cleaned up and went and bought a slicer .


----------



## poolecw (Jul 24, 2018)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> That bacon looks fantastic! I too am hoping to start making my own soon but I cant seem to get a belly around here. Guess I am just going to have to stay on Costco. Only other problem I have is I don't have a slicer and not sure how well hand cutting all that would turn out.
> 
> Points for sure on the bacon!



Thanks.  

Pork bellies are hard to come by around here.  I was surprised to find those bellies at costco  I hope they become a regular stocking item.   

My only other option are some fancy butcher shops in chattanooga...  but their prices are ridiculous.


----------



## SonnyE (Jul 24, 2018)

It does look great. I hope it comes out good for you.
I do see a basic flaw here though....
Bacon needs to be sliced, not stabbed. LOL!

I do a pre-heat, pre-sterilize run. Daveomack mentioned doing a drying run after use to dry and sterilize his smoker.
I take that to the extreme of doing it before I do a smoke, as well as afterwords, after I clean everything running a 2 hour cycle at 275° to dry and sterilize everything I use in my smoker.
But here is the tip... I fill my AMNPS with pellets, and set the tray in the smoker to pre-dry the pellets. Dryer pellets burn more consistently. ;)

I realize you are using a slightly different tray, but the same applies. Try drying your smoke fuel beforehand.

And incidentally, microwaving did nothing for me. Except make the house smell like heated wood. (Stunk!) Luckily, I tried this experiment while the wife was away, so I escaped the nagging.

It's a part of my routine now to sterilize before, drying my load of pellets, as well as sterilizing after. ;)
Gives me a consistent burn.


----------



## poolecw (Jul 24, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> It does look great. I hope it comes out good for you.
> I do see a basic flaw here though....
> Bacon needs to be sliced, not stabbed. LOL!
> 
> ...




Great tip on sterilizing and drying the pellets.  I will certainly try that next go round.

Thanks


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 24, 2018)

poolecw said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Pork bellies are hard to come by around here.  I was surprised to find those bellies at costco  I hope they become a regular stocking item.
> 
> My only other option are some fancy butcher shops in chattanooga...  but their prices are ridiculous.



Where are you located at? If the Costco down there next to the Cabelas has bellies I might just have to make a trip this weekend


----------



## SonnyE (Jul 24, 2018)

poolecw said:


> Great tip on sterilizing and drying the pellets.  I will certainly try that next go round.
> 
> Thanks



Dave keeps us pretty honest and informed around here.
The advice was born of a thread where a poster had mold forming inside his smoker.
So Dave posted his method to dry the smoker after use. I took that advice to my extreme.

I have an old square heavy gauge shop built pan that fits inside my MES 30. I've put a coffee can sized load in it and run it to heat and dry pellets, then put them back in storage.
Dry fuel seems to work better for me. ;)


----------



## poolecw (Jul 24, 2018)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Where are you located at? If the Costco down there next to the Cabelas has bellies I might just have to make a trip this weekend



Yep, that's the one.  I work a couple of miles from that exit. I'll be over there at lunch and will see if they still have any.


----------



## SonnyE (Jul 24, 2018)

poolecw said:


> Yep, that's the one.  I work a couple of miles from that exit. I'll be over there at lunch and will see if they still have any.



Tell them to continue stocking them.
Of course, probably the best way is if the item moves. If folks are buying something regularly, they stock it.
But golly, how much bacon can you eat?


----------



## poolecw (Jul 24, 2018)

[QUOTE
But golly, how much bacon can you eat?[/QUOTE]


Oh believe me, between me and my 3 boys, we put can put down the bacon.  Lol.


----------



## SonnyE (Jul 24, 2018)

poolecw said:


> [QUOTE
> But golly, how much bacon can you eat?




Oh believe me, between me and my 3 boys, we put can put down the bacon.  Lol.[/QUOTE]

Well from your picture, you have the 3 boys fed...
Or is that why you are headin to Costco today? To get Dad some...
LOL!
You'll get a good method going soon. ;)


----------



## poolecw (Jul 24, 2018)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Where are you located at? If the Costco down there next to the Cabelas has bellies I might just have to make a trip this weekend



They have 6 slabs waiting for you ..


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 24, 2018)

poolecw said:


> They have 6 slabs waiting for you ..



Awesome thanks man!! It will give me an excuse to stock up on some of that cheap Georgia beer too


----------



## poolecw (Jul 24, 2018)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Awesome thanks man!! It will give me an excuse to stock up on some of that cheap Georgia beer too




Anytime!

You are gonna need that beer come football season.  Here's to the 21st consecutive rebuilding year.  Go Dawgs!  Just kidding. Good luck making your own bacon.


----------



## myownidaho (Jul 24, 2018)

“Cash & Carry Store, located at 822 East 11th Street”

I buy my bellies at Cash & Carry here in Boise.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 25, 2018)

I think your bacon looks fantastic!
It has a real nice color, so I'm sure it took on a good amount of smoke flavor!
Al


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 25, 2018)

poolecw said:


> Anytime!
> 
> You are gonna need that beer come football season.  Here's to the 21st consecutive rebuilding year.  Go Dawgs!  Just kidding. Good luck making your own bacon.



21st consecutive year...lol you speak the truth. That's why my hair is falling out and I drink too much. At least Butch is gone so there's a positive


----------



## poolecw (Jul 27, 2018)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> 21st consecutive year...lol you speak the truth. That's why my hair is falling out and I drink too much. At least Butch is gone so there's a positive




Lol.  Bring back Lane!


----------



## poolecw (Jul 27, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> I think your bacon looks fantastic!
> It has a real nice color, so I'm sure it took on a good amount of smoke flavor!
> Al




Thanks. It's been resting in the fridge for a couple days now. I'm going to give it a try this evening.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 30, 2018)

Went by Costco in Knoxville on Saturday and picked up an almost 11 pound belly. Going in the cure tonight


----------

